# Questions about ASPC horses?



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok, an ASPC horse has one parent that is a Shetland Pony and one parent that is AMHR, Correct? So the horse can be shown in AMHR shows I assume, as long as the horse doesn't go over 38"? What if the horse goes over 38", are there shows for just ASPC horses? I'd like to learn more about them. Thanks for helping!

Joyce


----------



## Keri (Sep 19, 2009)

No, ASPC stands for American Shetland Pony Club. Both parents are shetlands (some parents may be AMHR/ASPC, but they are still ASPC). In order for you to show it in either ASPC or AMHR, the horse has to be registered in that registry. And check with your local clubs. ASPC classes can be added if there is an interest. ASPC horses are 46" and under (with over/under classes available depending on class sizes). But check in your area and surrounding areas. Shetlands are becoming popular.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm still confused.



Both parents are shetlands. Where does the AMHR come in? Some of the parents can be a combination of Shetland and AMHR? I belive there are people who show this combination in AMHR shows, so somehow they are registered AMHR?? I'm sorry that I'm still confused.


----------



## disneyhorse (Sep 20, 2009)

It's a Venn diagram.

All Shetlands must have Shetland Parents.

A Shetland can also be registered as a Miniature, if they are small enough.

However, a Miniature cannot be registered as a Shetland unless both of it's parents are ALSO Shetlands.

So, if BOTH parents are Shetlands... they also COULD have Miniature papers if small enough and ALSO show as Miniatures.

If only ONE is small enough to be a Miniature, then you would have to hardship the foal (if it stays under) because one parent was too tall to have Miniature papers and is only Shetland.

Andrea


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Sep 20, 2009)

It's getting clearer now. At what age can you register them as a mini? It must be when they are full grown. Is it 3 years old or 5 years old? This is interesting. There is so much to learn about this stuff!


----------



## krissy3 (Sep 21, 2009)

AMHA horses fall under the height of 34 inches at the last hair on the mane( in Europe), when the horse is registered in AMHA ( because both parents were registered in this group) then the colt -filly can have temp,papers of that club (AMHA) once the horse is 3 the papers have to be done over again with a new measurement. If the horse is over 34 inches it no longer qualifies for the AMHA club... now it becomes a AMHR club, and it can be registered into AMHR , this club has 2 groups A devision and B devision... I believe B devision is for horses that are 36 inches and over... this is where someone needs to correct me , because I have herd another version of this. However the parents need to be registered with AMHA or AMHR for you to register the offspring. I believe AMHA is still hardshipping for 600.00 but if you are in Europe , no matter how correct and nice and small your AMHA sized horse is ... you cant hardship it to the American club... you can only buy and transport these horses into Europe , or buy from someone else that has. same goes for AMHR... You cant register a horse into these clubs with only 1 parent that is papered (unless hardshipped) I had a pony that was 42 and she was too tall for AMHR. hope that helps, I am not the athority, just what people have been telling me, except the hardshipping ... that info is directly from the AMHA office... I looked into it.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Sep 21, 2009)

Got it! And the "R" registry is over 34" not 36"!

Thanks so much!


----------



## muffntuf (Sep 21, 2009)

AMHR can be up to 38", but not over 38".

ASPC Can be anything under 46", and as previously stated, can be registered as AMHR if they meet the height requirement.

AMHA is 34" and under.

So technically and ASPC can be registered as an AMHR, but not until 3 years of age, unless it already has AMHR papered sire and dam, then it can be double reg'd, but at age 3 it still has to meet the 38" and under to get permanent AMHR papers.


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Sep 21, 2009)

I recently bought an ASPC/AMHR weanling filly. Her family is ASPC. Somewhere a few generations back, she had some small shetland in her family, and those people hardshipped them into AMHR. Now, those generations that followed (if they stayed under 38) were both shetland and mini registered. She does not have to be hardshipped in as a 3 year old, as she already carries mini papers. If she were to go oversize, she will still be shetland papered. Did I help clear that up, or did I just make it clear as mud?


----------



## Karen S (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Joyce,

ASPC x ASPC/AMHR horse can only show as a Shetland and will only have Shetland registration papers.

ASPC/AMHR x ASPC/AMHR horse will have (2) two sets of papers, one on the Shetland side and one on the Miniature Side. When bred together the offspring will always receive two sets of papers.

Now the first cross above...ASPC x ASPC/AMHR, if the resulting offspring stays small enough it can hardship in as a Miniature, because the offspring holds Shetland papers and has to meet the requirements at the age of three for the Miniature division.

ASPC x ASPC can hardship in as a miniature if it meets the height requirements....the miniature papers may or maynot show the Shetland heritage when hardship in. Once that horse is hardship as a miniature, then it can be shown as a miniature or a Shetland, but not in both divisions at the same show. One show you can show as a Miniature and another as a Shetland.

That is why you will now see many farms buy up these double registered horses so that they can show them in both divisions. With the ASPC/ASPR Congress wo DO NOT qualify our horses to attend Congress. You can just bring your horses and come show.

With the AMHR Nationals you have to show those horses under four judges at two seperate shows. This was set up several year back due to the large number of horses showing at only a National Area Show under the three judge system (since all National Area Shows count as three judges) and you wouldn't see those horses again until the Mini Nationals. With the adding of the second show and judge it made sure that those horses were qualified to show. Unlike the AMHA, where you have to EARN POINTS to show in ANY of their National Show Classes, the AMHR doesn't use a point system. It still allows families to go to a National show with the easy to qualify entry. Then if you so choose, you can enter a class at Nationals whether or not you have been in that class as any of the prior shows thoughout the show season. We did that back in 2000, never done Liberty with one of our horses, entered the Liberty on a whim and ended up winning that year in a class of over 60 entries. So it can be done.

With Nationals just getting over with, ANY show held after the Miniature Nationals is considered qualifying for the NEXT year. That is why down here in Texas, we hold shows after the nationals. We have several families that have a large show string so they start qualifying those horses for next year. The Halloween Spooktacular show and the Lone Star Pony Club who puts on Performance Only shows are some of the first shows to jump start with here in Texas.

Hope this helps.

Karen


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Sep 21, 2009)

It is my understanding ASPC horses can be of any height meaning they will not lose papers if they go over the 46 inch range and can be used for breeding but for showing purposes they need to be up to 46 inchs tall


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Sep 21, 2009)

What your horse could be registered as a NSPR (National Show Pony Registry). That registry can register a pony/horse if one of the parents can be verified via DNA. If the parents DNA is not on file, you would need to have it pulled, then the offspring to verify.

I have a Shetland that is registered as not only a shetland, but a ASPR and a NSPR. He is the son of Double Stuf (HOF), whose DNA is on file. I registered him as ASPR since he had two shetland parents and then pulled his DNA and sent it in and had him registered NSPR.

NSPR is a performance division, not a breeding/halter division. I actually showed my guy at Congress where he won the class. The class at congress was for pleasure driving. In that class he had to show a trot, a working trot and a strong trot, then halt (for what seemed like for eternity) but he stood like a champ, and a walk. Slightly different from most driving classes. Luckily he has 3 trotting speeds, but my trainer looked stunned when they called for a halt. At least he did not have to do figure eights or anything else.

They also offer an english and a western riding division under the NSPR and this is only offered at Congress, though some shows are starting to offer classes. This would also be great for people who may have a mini that goes over, you have an avenue to still show.

Tina Ferro

Wilk Double O Seven


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Sep 21, 2009)

ASPR ponies can actually go up to 48 inches. Shetlands can only go to 46. Though there are some smaller ponies showing ASPR, most are taller 46 - 48 inch shetlands. Plus many of them have hackney influence or are hackney crosses.

The Wahl's of Greenback, Tennesee have some beautiful ASPR ponies. I especially love Ken-Mar's Special Attraction. Andy always puts on a show when he is in the ring.

Tina


----------

